# Mites and 3 weeks to go



## vocalfurball (Apr 25, 2012)

I have read alot of the posts on mites. I have been doing the cold showers, jacked up the humidity and colder nights. The flower room will be empty in 3 weeks. My question is what can i do to kill them all once the room is empty.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2012)

Wash all the surfaces down with a bleach solution.  I like to do a Dr. Doom fogger if the room is empty and you and your pets can leave for several hours.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2012)

If the room is going to be empty forget the dr doom and spray pure bleach on every surface and turn off the ventilation but leave fan on inside to circulate and put your big light on. Let the room get like 120 for a few hours as a nasty toxic bleach environment. Shut everything down and let it sit. 

IIRC DR Doom is pyrethrin and can be used with plants. If the plants are gone then I'd go all full murder force foxtrot one on those buggers!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2012)

*I'd go all full murder force foxtrot one*

:rofl: I like....


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 25, 2012)

IF, big IF, the area is sealed off from living areas and will be vacant for a bit, some No Pest strips may be in order to follow up the Foxtrot 1 treatment.

They really work well as long as you don't have to breathe the fumes.

Wet


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 25, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *I'd go all full murder force foxtrot one*
> 
> :rofl: I like....



My exact response hahaha


----------



## Coho (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats like going postal I gather..


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 25, 2012)

Try what THG and OG said I think you should do them both if the room is empty dr doom bomb, cleans and wash everything twice with bleach turn up temps.. and  finish with a sulphur burn lights off 12-24 hr burn.. best of luck with keeling them evil spiders from hell..  I never heard of Foxtrot 1??  sounds like a nuclear bomb... also never had mites..

Alohas
Squidy


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 25, 2012)

GO POSTAL>>>>nothing less.........



an oz of prevention is worth a lb of cured...........words i live by strongly!!


----------



## Sour Deez (Apr 25, 2012)

Can I add a little prob I have? Every  other time I take a look into my grow space I see little tiny black bugs crawling on the ground But I never seen them on the pots/plants what can I do to rid these tiny little bugs? I'm bout 2 1/2 weeks into these autos so don't want a bug problem when they start buddin. Can anyone help me? Thanks a bunch


----------



## Menimeth (Apr 26, 2012)

3 Habenaro peppers Puree'd, strained, and added to a gallion of water, along with a cup of vinigar, will kill just about every bug I have come across. It will keep everything away from your plants from mites, to deer and cattle, and it is bio frendly. Last week a squrrel made the mistake of entering my veg garden, and watching him doing flips and jumping around after the attempt, was a hoot, No squrrels in my garden any more.


----------



## vocalfurball (Apr 26, 2012)

I grow in a garage so i can easily stay out for awhile. Thanks for all the great advise. bomb and bleach sounds like a plan.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 26, 2012)

*3 Habenaro peppers Puree'd, strained, and added to a gallion of water, along with a cup of vinigar, will kill just about every bug I have come across. It will keep everything away from your plants from mites, to deer and cattle, and it is bio frendly. Last week a squrrel made the mistake of entering my veg garden, and watching him doing flips and jumping around after the attempt, was a hoot, No squrrels in my garden any more.*

How often do you do this?


----------



## vocalfurball (Apr 27, 2012)

Cooler temps in the daytime seems to help as well. In the low to mid 60's they don't move much at all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2012)

true...mites strive in high temps and low humidity...get some Azamax....its vegtable base and will halt them sukers...and after harvest...BOMB the room...clean well with bleach and room will be ready

take care and be safe


----------



## Locked (Apr 27, 2012)

Dear mites, you suck. 
Sincerely
HL


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2012)

Agreed. Azamax is a great tool to have in latter flower as a just in case.


----------



## Menimeth (Apr 27, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *3 Habenaro peppers Puree'd, strained, and added to a gallion of water, along with a cup of vinigar, will kill just about every bug I have come across. It will keep everything away from your plants from mites, to deer and cattle, and it is bio frendly. Last week a squrrel made the mistake of entering my veg garden, and watching him doing flips and jumping around after the attempt, was a hoot, No squrrels in my garden any more.*
> 
> How often do you do this?


 

Usually once every 60 to 90 days unless it rains, or as needed.


----------



## Coho (Apr 28, 2012)

The little bugs on the ground may be springtails.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd also throw in, as I haven't seen anything on it yet in this thread, that you should probably disinfect and clean the entrance of your grow area too... outside of it. Just because the mites were on your girls, doesnt mean some hadn't found their way out and will find their way back in when new girls spring up. I'd say spray down the surface areas surrounding your grow room's entrance as well.


----------



## Coho (Apr 28, 2012)

Bomb the room.


----------



## vocalfurball (Apr 29, 2012)

I plan to use 2 5oz cans of dr. doom and bombing the whole garage.


----------



## deeeeeed (May 30, 2012)

So, the Azamax is okay for later flowering?  I am ready to flower in a week or two.  Those pesky Mites are giving me a headache.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

deeeeeed said:
			
		

> So, the Azamax is okay for later flowering? I am ready to flower in a week or two. Those pesky Mites are giving me a headache.


 if yo haven't switched to flowering you are safe to use any type bug control


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> if yo haven't switched to flowering you are safe to use any type bug control


 
and azamax is a vegitable base solution and says can be used upto day of Harvest...I use azamax untill last week before chop...have yet to notice a diffrance...other than no mites

take care and be bug free


----------

